# UltraVNC



## Legolas1 (12. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit UltraVNC. Undzwar sind auf beiden PC's UltraVNC 1.02 installiert und Windows XP. Ich komme jedoch nicht dazu, eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Es kommt immer die Meldung "Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen". Firewall ist deaktiviert. 
Woran kann das liegen, dass keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann?


----------

